

Ask HN: How do you get notifications about a comment? - hackhat

Sometimes I post a comment and I would like to know when someone posts a reply, how to do?
======
dalke
I use the "threads" link when I want to check if there are any responses to my
comments. It shows my comments in paged reverse chronological order, and any
responses to it.

